# What to put in bottom of tank



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to put sand on the bottom of my tank but im affraid it will screw up my filter...which is an emperor280
What else is good for cichlids....that isnt gravel


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have always used Crushed Coral with African Chchlids. Depends alot on the type you plan to keep. Crushed Coral would not be good for South American Cichlids for example.


----------



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

The crushed coral or crushed shell looks pretty good. Be cautious of the PH buffering properties of them though if keeping cich's that prefer a PH in the lower end of the scale.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You can use sand if you want to, you just have to get a sponge that goes over the filter intake. Do you have africans?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> You can use sand if you want to, you just have to get a sponge that goes over the filter intake.


And/or keep the intake up higher away from bottom. You can also place some decorations (fake plants) around the intake, this will help some also.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Is this your GT's tank? sand will not be a problem if you do what goodie suggest's. I have 1/4" gravel and the GT is happy with that although lots of people say it should be sand.


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

I have sand in my 65G Mbuna tank and haven't had any problems with it whatsoever. I have and emperor HOB, but I can't think which model right now. Plus, the sand brings out a lot of interesting behaviors in your fish depending on what species you have. Mine dig little caves and carry sand around in their mouths to move it. In my opinion, the interest this adds is worth any added work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

i have dolomite in my yellow lab tank


----------

